# Daweoo dvds151



## Joey1127 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi All,

This is my first post to the forum so I hope that I'm in the right area...

I have a DAEWOO DVDS151 connected to my SAMSUNG HD Widescreen TV. However, there are no instructions in the DVD manual on how to setup the Y, Cb, Cr, output. I have gone through the on-screen setup and I have no idea what to select? Everything is connected correctly but there is a BLANK page in my manual where the Y, Cb, Cr, setup instructions should be. When I set the TV to component in, I get a "NO SIGNAL" message.

Joey1127


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Shack!

The only thing I can suggest is to go into the menu of the DVD player and make sure your settings are right, make sure that your component output is set to the right resolution start with 480p. and even play with the 16x9 setting make sure it is selected.
I am assuming that your player has a HDMI output make sure that it is turned off if there is a setting for that.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just found out that your dvd player plays both PAL/NTSC dvds so make sure that the setting inside the user menu is set for NTSC not Pal or your display wont recognize it.


----------



## Joey1127 (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info...

This DVD player has the VIDEO OUTPUT setting FIXED at INTERLACE-YUV. It cannot be changed. I will check these other options...I think I am missing a page in my manual that explaines how to set it up though. There is literaly a BLANK PAGE.

Joey


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Can you access their website and look for that page??? ...if not, you will need to contact them.

I'm sure that the Video output (Interlace) doesn't have nothing to do with the problem.

I did a quick search and din't find it online ...


----------



## Joey1127 (Nov 14, 2008)

salvasol said:


> Can you access their website and look for that page??? ...if not, you will need to contact them.
> 
> I'm sure that the Video output (Interlace) doesn't have nothing to do with the problem.
> 
> I did a quick search and din't find it online ...


I beleive that DAEWOO INTERNATIONAL is no more! I tried to call them and I get " YOUR CALL CANNOT BE COMPLEATED". Not sure what to do at this point...buy another $40.00 DVD player I guess???

Joey


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Joey1127 said:


> I beleive that DAEWOO INTERNATIONAL is no more! I tried to call them and I get " YOUR CALL CANNOT BE COMPLEATED". Not sure what to do at this point...buy another $40.00 DVD player I guess???
> 
> Joey


Or better ...spend $40-$50 and get a DVR/VCR combo at ebay :bigsmile: (I got a pair a couple of weeks ago for under $40).


----------

